# Gravad für alle?



## MichaelB (27. September 2006)

Moin,

neulich hörte ich was von wegen Makrele nach Gravad Art und auf meine Nachfrage hieß es, daß das mit noch viel mehr Fischen gehen soll...

Stimmt dem so?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oknel (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

klar, warum nicht, habs auchmal mit makrelen gemacht.
allerdings: je frischer ,je besser.

mfg


----------



## havkat (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Alle Fische, die einen gewissen Fettgehalt haben eignen sich.

Hering z.b. schmeckt auch. (Kann man auch noch büschn anräuchern)

Nur die Gräten sollten im Rahmen bleiben, sonst ist das Vorbereiten/Essen kein Spaß.


----------



## Lotte (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

moin-moin,

wie havkat schon schrieb, es geht mit vielen fischarten!!!

beim hering, seelachs, rotbarsch und vor allen dingen seeteufel wäre ich aber trotzdem sehr sehr sehr vorsichtig. die nematoden steben bei der reinen "salzgarung" nicht ab. somit sollte man sich zu 1000% sicher sein, daß das filet keine dieser üblen krabbler enthält.


----------



## MichaelB (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Moin,

also tatsächlich mit mehreren Fischarten... zum Thema Nematoden empfahl Chipp, zu gravierendes Filet generell ruhig mal 24-48 Stunden zu frosten :m 

Wie viel ist denn "ein gewisser Fettgehalt"? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lotte (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Wie viel ist denn "ein gewisser Fettgehalt"? |kopfkrat



moin-moin,

kann ich dir nun auch nicht in % geben!!! 

unsere süßwasserfische außer den salmoniden eignen sich wohl eher nicht!!! wels könnte eventuell noch gehen.

bei den salzwasserfischen würde ich persönlich ebenfalls nur die salmonieden nehmen, obwohl ich auch schon graved vom seeteufel gesehen habe!!


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Moin,

Versuch macht bekanntlich kluch... |thinkerg: 
Meine für einen ersten Versuch zusammen nur etwas über 350g schweren gravierten Dorschfilets liegen seit mittlerweile sechs Stunden im Kühlschrank - wie lange sollten sie wohl ziehen? 
Was passiert wenn man den Fisch zu kurz/lange einlegt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Hi Michael,

erstmal  -hupps, neues Avatar

Schade, das Ace schon besetzt ist oder wie war der Nick des "Kiss - Musikers" ?

Ansonsten : Die dt. Küche unterscheidet zwischen Fett - und Magerfischen - google doch mal 

Dorsch ist aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand ein Magerfisch; also wohl nicht zum "gravertieren" geeignet
Entscheidend ist wohl der fischeigene Fettgehalt.

Aal, Hering. Makrele sind Fettfische

... mit denen sollte eingraben (graved) funtzen |supergri

CU Stephan |kopfkrat#h


----------



## MichaelB (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Moin,

angeblich soll das letztags sogar im Blinker gestanden haben von wegen eingegrabener Dorsch... ich lese sowas nicht, hab nur davon gehört.

Also gut, werde ich gleich nochmal wenden und dann mal schaun, bzw. probieren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Ich würde da nicht ganz so absolut vorgehen.

Ob eine Zubereitungsart passend ist - oder nicht bestimmt letzendlich der Genießer. Bei mir haben sich auf diese Art und Weise unterschiedliche Gartechniken durchgesetzt. Aal und Makrele esse ich am liebsten geräuchert, Lachs und große Forellen gebeizt, Dorsch am liebsten gebraten mit Senfpanade, Weißfische als Frikadellen und Heringe eingelegt .... und ....
Wer Hering gerne beizt... bitte sehr ... und "Guten Hunger"...
Unabhängig davon - Fisch schmeckt (gut zubereitet) einfach nur gut !!!!!!
Burkhard


----------



## MichaelB (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Moin,

das war kurz und knapp gesagt gar nix... beide Dorschhälften mit einem Mix aus Salz, Zucker, grob gehacktem schwarzen Pfeffer und ein paar gemörserten Wacholderbeeren bestrichen, frischen Dill drüber und straff eingewickelt.
Anfangs alle Stunde gewendet und nach insgesamt 16 Stunden ausgepackt.






Der Fisch war zwar "durch", schmeckte aber ausschließlich nach der Würzmischung...

Mein erster Versuch dieser Art der Zubereitung, der nächste kann nur besser werden - und vorerst nicht wieder mit Dorsch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## petipet (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Ich schätze, Dorsch hat zu wenig Fettgehalt. Hab`s vor Jahren auch mal probiert... war auch nicht das Ware.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## petipet (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

Ups. Sorry. Stephan hat das ja schon gepostet.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## oknel (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gravad für alle?*

http://www.lomion.de/Mittelalterrezepte/fisch/graved.html


mfg


----------

